# Dearly Beloved - RIP Prince



## Chuckles (Apr 21, 2016)

His name was Prince 
And he was funky
His name was Prince
The one and only


Minneapolis is flooding with purple tears today.


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 21, 2016)

It is a damn shame.

An exceptional talent


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 21, 2016)

Inspired guitarist....not a classical guitarist but inspired none-the-less.


----------



## chinacats (Apr 21, 2016)

[video=youtube;6SFNW5F8K9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y[/video]

RIP


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 21, 2016)

Prince wrote three Billboard Hot 100 top ten records in one day. If I remember right they were "Manic Monday", "Little Red Corvette", and "Nothing Compares 2 U". Most people can't accomplish 1/3 of that in a lifetime. I hope Prince is remembered for what he did on that day, and on the rest of the days of his life rather than a Chapelle Show sketch. 

I haven't listened to any Prince yet, I might have to give this one some time.


----------



## youkinorn (Apr 21, 2016)

Dardeau said:


> Prince wrote three Billboard Hot 100 top ten records in one day. If I remember right they were "Manic Monday", "Little Red Corvette", and "Nothing Compares 2 U". Most people can't accomplish 1/3 of that in a lifetime. I hope Prince is remembered for what he did on that day, and on the rest of the days of his life rather than a Chapelle Show sketch.
> 
> I haven't listened to any Prince yet, I might have to give this one some time.



He did put out that album with Chappelle dressed as him on the cover, though, haha. 

Prince was a hell of a human being. Really sad day.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 21, 2016)

Always liked that guy over the top major talent


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is Miles on Prince. Remember, Miles invented cool.

[video=youtube_share;1BxRYIoKMJU]http://youtu.be/1BxRYIoKMJU[/video]

Prince does so many things, its almost like he can do it all; write and sing and produce and play music, act in films, produce and direct them, and both him and Michael [Jackson] can really dance.  They are both mother****ers, but I like Prince a little better as an all-around musical force. Plus he plays his ass off as well as sings and writes.

Prince is from the school of James Brown, and I love James Brown because of all the great rhythms he plays, he wrote. But Prince got some Marvin Gaye and Jimi Hendrix and Sly in him, also, even Little Richard. Hes a mixture of all those guys and Duke Ellington."


Here is Prince in 1985 when Miles was really into him. 

[video=youtube_share;T9CPeUkkst4]http://youtu.be/T9CPeUkkst4[/video]


----------



## skewed (Apr 22, 2016)

11/15/88, Seattle, Lovesexy tour... one of the best concerts I have ever seen. Simply amazing. I am truly sad that the world lost such a brilliant artist who played by his own rules.

Chuckles- The scene right now in Minneapolis must be moving. I hope you are able to take in a little of the collective emotions charging your fair city.

BTW- he shreds that solo in While My heart Gently Weeps.

Cheers,
rj


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 23, 2016)

Have been watching quite a few U-Tubes of Prince performances. Lot of people recognize true talent. Take a look he will be missed.


----------

